# Red Claw Crab



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've just bought six RCC's(red claw crabs) and was wondering are they tolerant of ammonia,nitrite and nitrate.what are good tankmates for them. I've heard stories of RCC's eating small fish. Can these rumours be true?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Nothing is tolerant of ammonia/ nitrite. Nitrate can be controled with water changes.


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

I know that but what levels of ammonia,nitrite and nitrate can they withstand and when is the ideal time to put them in the aquarium?I put mine in a week after seting the aquarium up. Did I put them in to early? I'm getting worried about a male RCC wich spends most of his time above water level.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

You should have other worries. Are they in brackish water? In freshwater, RCCs will only survive a few months. Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels need to be the same as for fish. A week after setting up the aquarium isn't a very good time. It is rally too soon. Plus RCCs definitely are not the hardiest of things you can put in an aquarium. I don't know, but my guess is *some *will die.


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks! Yes they are in brackish water and have a few rocks to sit on above the water level. When I went home after posting this thread and found 1 RCC dead on the rock. I checked the water temperature,pH,dH,ammonia,nitrite and nitrate but nothing was wrong. When I transported them from the pet shop it took 1 hour to get to my house. Would this be the reason that 1 died?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

aquarium geek12 said:


> I checked the water temperature,pH,dH,ammonia,nitrite and nitrate but nothing was wrong.


Meaning ammonia and nitrite are both zero, right? That is good news.


----------



## aquarium geek12 (Mar 13, 2006)

If my water is fine why did my crab die?


----------

